# Brushless motor timing gauge



## racerjmh (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok. Back when I raced brushed motors you could set the timing with a timing jig that used the mounting holes for the motor. Now with brushless I seem to be out to lunch on the timing of these motors. Trying to set up tekin rs setups with other manufacturers motors but can never seem to get the timing right on the motors. So is there an easy way to determine the timing on brushless motors? would the old brushed timing jigs work somehow?

Jim


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

racerjmh said:


> Ok. Back when I raced brushed motors you could set the timing with a timing jig that used the mounting holes for the motor. Now with brushless I seem to be out to lunch on the timing of these motors. Trying to set up tekin rs setups with other manufacturers motors but can never seem to get the timing right on the motors. *So is there an easy way to determine the timing on brushless motors? would the old brushed timing jigs work somehow?
> *
> Jim


To get max power and speed from your brushless motor using static timing and dynamic computer controlled timing there are two things to take into account.

The amount of timing is based on winding inductance and rotor strength.
To get it right some guys are using chassis dynos or adjusting the timing by
amp draw using a watt gauge under no load.

The more static timing you have the less torque - more Rpms trade off.
Dynamic computer controlled timing is throttle controlled by Rpm points and added advance timing - even more rpms- higher amp draw.

Also, more gearing (load) increases watts.
Remember WATTS=AMPS X VOLTS

Too much timing results in excessive heat build up in the motor as the energy is wasted from over blasting the coils with power.

Depending on track size, weather, etc. will determine the right amount of timing to use.

Start out small and work your way up....

I hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

I have been using a power meter with great success.

Just installed a meter between the battery- speed controller.

I timed the motor ring to optimal power reading.
I'm thinking good battery helps here.

Next, I started to increase Speed controller timing and Rpm points
until heat in the motor was in range.

the result was super fast lap times...:thumbsup:


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Also, wanted to add.

I have a few rotors and found that I was fast with a 1300 rotor.

When I installed and ran a 1398 rotor the motor temperature dropped
40 degrees. Same lap times.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

RPM said:


> I have been using a power meter with great success.
> 
> Just installed a meter between the battery- speed controller.
> 
> ...


How do you decide what is "optimal power reading"?

Is this test done unloaded or on a dyno under load?


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

ta_man said:


> How do you decide what is "*optimal power reading*"?
> 
> Is this test done* unloaded or on a dyno under load*?


watts (power)=amps X volts 

Since the more load you put on the motor the higher amp draw thus lowering
voltage on the battery pack (speed).
Having a good battery pack is also key to having very fast lap times.
(It doesn't pay to buy cheap batteries.)

*The higher the watts at the lowest amps draw* I set my fix motor timing.
*This is my optimal power reading for my brushless motor.*

I used a meter between the battery and speedo.
Next, ran my vehicle on a stand with wheels turning/gearing (light load).
Took readings.
Kept moving timing up on motor .
Checked the reading by holding one tire down (heavier load)
found to be the same results.

Just moving the timing one degree was an improvement of 300-400 rpm until there was a jump in amps which lowered the watt or power number.
Turn it back to max watt reading.

Now just set my gearing and computer speedo timing to the track by temperature.:thumbsup:

*Never run your motor free spinning because it will ruin your rotor!!*


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

RPM i tried what you posted, on my meter as the amps went up so did the watts. i adjusted my open 17.5 to get around 18.0a and 70 watts, from there the amps climbed faster than the watt numbers did. that was also the lowest amp number with the best "sounding rpm". i found the same in my limited 17.5 it is around 2.5a and 10.5 watts. any more info would be appreciated. i run mamba 1 cell speedos in both the open is set at 38-40 timing. thanks


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

racin17 said:


> RPM i tried what you posted, on my meter as the amps went up so did the watts. i adjusted my open 17.5 to get around 18.0a and 70 watts, from there the amps climbed faster than the watt numbers did. that was also the lowest amp number with the best "sounding rpm". i found the same in my limited 17.5 it is around 2.5a and 10.5 watts. any more info would be appreciated. i run mamba 1 cell speedos in both the open is set at 38-40 timing. thanks


You want *Max Watts at the lowest amp draw* setting on the motor (motor timing).
There is a relationship between the coils and the rotor strengths. 

I run mine on a car stand with it geared axle, tires spinning. (simulates a small load)

Next, on the track keep adding computer timing until you reach motor temperature.

Try it and see how well it works for you.


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

RPM said:


> watts (power)=amps X volts
> 
> Since the more load you put on the motor the higher amp draw thus lowering
> voltage on the battery pack (speed).
> ...


I'm a little confused.

If watts=amps X volts, how is it possible to get the highest watts with the lowest amps, unless you increase the voltage?


----------



## Banzai (Nov 14, 2011)

What meter is everyone using between the ESC and battery?


----------



## Mullins21 (Jan 11, 2007)

racerjmh said:


> ok. Back when i raced brushed motors you could set the timing with a timing jig that used the mounting holes for the motor. Now with brushless i seem to be out to lunch on the timing of these motors. Trying to set up tekin rs setups with other manufacturers motors but can never seem to get the timing right on the motors. So is there an easy way to determine the timing on brushless motors? Would the old brushed timing jigs work somehow?
> 
> Jim


knock the pins down so the motor will sit in the jig. Good for reference points.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

highster said:


> I'm a little confused.
> 
> If watts=amps X volts, how is it possible to get the highest watts with the lowest amps, unless you increase the voltage?


Find your max amp draw on the battery pack until voltage begins to drop as your practicing on the track.
I use a meter.

Adjust gearing or boost so that at the end of the race your lap times don't
drop more then 2 tenths.


----------

